# Rogue River / Dogs



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

Are Dogs allowed on the permitted section of the Wild and Scenic Rogue?
Thanks,
Spanky


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

River dog says......YES!!!!!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

They make great meals for the bears!!!


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

This one is old and slow.........Bear snack


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> This one is old and slow.........Bear snack


I'm old and slow. I guess I'm a bear snack.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Better set your cot up inside the electric fence then!!!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys never set up the electric fence on your boat? They run on battery, about 60' of barbed wire, transformer! Bada Boom! Bada Bing!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Electric fences are for wimps. 
My theory is this..... I don't have to run fast. I just have a run faster than one other person long enough to get in front of them, take them out, and hobble away. 
Maybe I can train the river dog to knock someone down for me, then I don't have to be fast at all.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

cataraftgirl said:


> Electric fences are for wimps.
> My theory is this..... I don't have to run fast. I just have a run faster than one other person long enough to get in front of them, take them out, and hobble away.
> Maybe I can train the river dog to knock someone down for me, then I don't have to be fast at all.


That's what bear spray is for-- you don't spray the bear!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Rogue bears are pretty friendly. They just want your food, your beer, and to lecture you that "only you can prevent forest fires"


----------



## DBConnery (May 13, 2012)

Leave your dog at home. I have a dog, so hear me out. I recently floated the MFSR and saw several dogs. Some dogs are pretty mellow and like to just hang out on the boat. One guy had a bird hunting dog. These dogs can't help themselves, they have to run and swim and chase birds. A reason I float is to see wildlife that I don't normally see. If your dog is chasing all the wildlife away, you are negatively impacting my trip. Not only was this guys dog chasing the birds, but it took a dump 20 feet from Sunflower Hotsprings and his master had no idea that it was going on. So, even tho you think your dog is the most amazingly wonderful animal on the planet, other people don't see him that way. If you don't clean up after your dog and you can't stop him from chasing the wildlife....don't bring him.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dogs have there place in life and it is not on the river !
Every one thinks there dog is wonderful and every one else should feel the same way ---WRONG ! Some kids are afraid of dogs and they don't need some mutt running up to them scaring the ###l out of them . my grand kids don't like dogs running at them especially on the river edge . So if you are out on the river and you have an over zealous dog and I run it off with a paddle be ware . If your dog is loose, becomes aggressive and scares my grand kids then beware if I kill your dog I am with in my rights . Leave the dog home !!
I have pets that I can kill and eat --I raise cattle. But I have also eaten dog and it is great !!so bring you little rat dogs on the river they are great on a spit and open flame.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*What????????????*

What the fuck is going on with this party.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

ranchman44 said:


> Dogs have there place in life and it is not on the river !
> Every one thinks there dog is wonderful and every one else should feel the same way ---WRONG ! Some kids are afraid of dogs and they don't need some mutt running up to them scaring the ###l out of them . my grand kids don't like dogs running at them especially on the river edge . So if you are out on the river and you have an over zealous dog and I run it off with a paddle be ware . If your dog is loose, becomes aggressive and scares my grand kids then beware if I kill your dog I am with in my rights . Leave the dog home !!
> I have pets that I can kill and eat --I raise cattle. But I have also eaten dog and it is great !!so bring you little rat dogs on the river they are great on a spit and open flame.


Just use judgement. If you have "that dog", for god's sake, don't bring it. My buddy's Rhodesian Ridgeback was awesome on our 7/31 MFS launch. I was worried it was gonna be an issue but a great dog is a great dog and a bad dog is a shit owner


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Avatard, bad dogs shit ON their owners. Problem is, said owners never notice! I am all for river dogs, however, they should be closely watched, cleaned up after and WELL BEHAVED! (parents these days!)


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Uhhh Ranchman, really? That doesn't say too many positive things about the way you may be raising your wonderful grandkids in this world..... Just saying......


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

ranchman44 said:


> Dogs have there place in life and it is not on the river !
> Every one thinks there dog is wonderful and every one else should feel the same way ---WRONG ! Some kids are afraid of dogs and they don't need some mutt running up to them scaring the ###l out of them . my grand kids don't like dogs running at them especially on the river edge . So if you are out on the river and you have an over zealous dog and I run it off with a paddle be ware . If your dog is loose, becomes aggressive and scares my grand kids then beware if I kill your dog I am with in my rights . Leave the dog home !!
> I have pets that I can kill and eat --I raise cattle. But I have also eaten dog and it is great !!so bring you little rat dogs on the river they are great on a spit and open flame.


And I thought you were a nice guy when I met you last season at the put in for browns, now I think your a douche, a very usesd manky douche at that


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey i'm a douche if anyone's interested. Let me qualify. I cleanse vajajays. Does that make me a douche?


----------



## montuckymonkey (Aug 1, 2012)

*WOW!!*

I am with ya GC...My dog goes with me 95% of the time daily and my rule is if he is threatening any person he will answer to me and he knows this rule as the law it is for him.Now if you physically are chasing my dog with a paddle we are going to have a problem...You can yell and beat your cheast all ya want but if you have to run after him there is to much effort on your part and I am likely to defend my "kid" within my rights as well just a heads up. PS I am WAY meaner than my doggie.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

"Dogs have there place in life"

Just exactly where is that Ranchman? Dogs have been on many rivers since well before you were born, my friend! Need i mention the bear on the Grand Canyon?

(I can assure you that "the porch" is not an appropriate response)


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

A great majority of rivers do not allow dogs. If you don't like people bringing dogs then go on rivers that don't allow them and leave the rest of us be. If you are on a long trip and haven't figured out who the ass... Is By day 3, its probably you. It goes for dogs too. We just got back from a 12 day trip in ak with fresh bear tracks in nearly every camp and had no issues because I brought 2 dogs. They did however have there first run in with a porcupine the was bigger than the dogs. Turns out a 50 lb quill weilder doesn't need to move very fast.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

*Right where she belongs...*

Billie Jean just got off her first MFS. This is her place!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

oarboatman said:


> A great majority of rivers do not allow dogs. If you don't like people bringing dogs then go on rivers that don't allow them and leave the rest of us be. If you are on a long trip and haven't figured out who the ass... Is By day 3, its probably you. It goes for dogs too. We just got back from a 12 day trip in ak with fresh bear tracks in nearly every camp and had no issues because I brought 2 dogs. They did however have there first run in with a porcupine the was bigger than the dogs. Turns out a 50 lb quill weilder doesn't need to move very fast.


Good for you Jake. I'm not sure what trip you did in Alaska, but I'm glad you did the one you did. Some of the best memory's of my life are in ak.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Tana, Chitna, Copper to Flag pt.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

My bark is much worse than my bite - 
My grand son has been going thru some tough times and this year on the ark we had a dog issue [dog did not belong to paddler ] That really had an effect on the trip the rest of the day. If your dog is a well behaved dog and is unber control that is your right more power to you ,if it enters my space then it becomes my problem --I will deal with it if you don't. Parents will under stand this position. If you don't have kids , or grand kids you don't have a clue .If you have never had the parenting instinct kid in just wait you will be shocked at how protective you can be --Then you will understand how a mother grizzly feels


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

GC Guide --is that you ******?
I f so you are truly an incredible guide !!I am always in awe of your paddling and guiding skills . Loved watching you work in low water this year --just incredible


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Dogs are part of public life- Just because your grand kid hasn't learned or been taught to deal with them, you're entitled to kill a dog with a paddle when they enter "your space"? The river is public space- not yours. Take care of your kid before he goes out into public so he can deal with the situations he will obviously encounter. You're not going to be standing guard with a paddle every time they encounter a dog in their life- Do the difficult work of raising a healthy, capable kid rather than taking some caveman macho bullshit stance and causing an episode that will leave lasting scars on all involved. Just as the dog's owner has an obligation to raise a well-adjusted dog, you have that same responsibility if you're going to bring that kid into contact with the public- including its dogs.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

ranchman44 said:


> Dogs have there place in life and it is not on the river !
> Every one thinks there dog is wonderful and every one else should feel the same way ---WRONG ! Some kids are afraid of dogs and they don't need some mutt running up to them scaring the ###l out of them . my grand kids don't like dogs running at them especially on the river edge . So if you are out on the river and you have an over zealous dog and I run it off with a paddle be ware . If your dog is loose, becomes aggressive and scares my grand kids then beware if I kill your dog I am with in my rights . Leave the dog home !!
> I have pets that I can kill and eat --I raise cattle. But I have also eaten dog and it is great !!so bring you little rat dogs on the river they are great on a spit and open flame.


I feel the same way about some people's kids, and they also seem to get pissed when I chase them around with a paddle talking about how tasty they would be roasted over the fire! I can understand where you are coming from Ranchman. Have you tried socializing(no to be confused with socialism, different thread) your grandson with a very friendly, calm and gentle dog? that can make all the difference. For some people the fear of dogs can be a crippling, irrational fear(kinda like snakes), usually passed on from a parent or the result of a bad incident. Fear is a prison, and fear of something as common as a dog will undoubtedly be a lifelong issue


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Haters


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rogue Dogs*

My last Rogue trip friends brought an old black lab along. We were camped at lower Mule Creek, and just after dawn I heard a low growl, and a nine year old clapping his hands, clapping and saying "go away bear" in a calm but firm voice. I rolled out of my cot and hustled over. There was a cub up a small tree about 50 feet away. I think mama bear sent the cub in to scout for picnic-type goodies. We backed away, cub scampered off and disappeared. Great dog, awesome kid. 
In the end, I think the dog kept the bears out of camp, and I've heard others say the same thing about the Rogue. 
The bears are thick on the Rogue, especially in the fall. My kids sometimes sleep inside the electric fences


----------



## kaya dog (May 26, 2009)

the bear fences suck. we get drunk and play bear fence bingo. 100% junk.
i live in ashland an hit the lower rogue around 6+ times a year. i take my black lab everytime. never had a bear eat my shit, dog barks bear runs. most my trips are in the fall-spring. fishing is better and less fu_k heads pushing rubber, racing down river to next camp. bring your dog. he'll love it. bring soap to wash him off before you past out.
the dam oak is everywhere, and day 2-3-4- drive home could really suck.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Check the dogs for ticks also. That's what we had problems with after a Rogue trip last year. So far (in 5 years) we've never had a problem with the dog transferring poison ivy to anyone. She was rolling in it last month on the Main Salmon and no one got if from her. We take her swimming a lot, but have never washed her with soap.


----------



## kaya dog (May 26, 2009)

ticks are way bad in spring, lower mule creek up on the grass. stay back, them blood suckers are all over the place. keep tents down on sand if you can.
Oak vs ivy dont know never have the ivy, but ive had the oak for 3 months 2 years ago,
in winter time. that was hell pure F-ing hell. 
swimming the dog works great, but if he's running in 10' tall oak, being a lab. he will get a wash down before bed. seen it happen,had it happen. 
hell, I got oak last bow seson, packing out the buck my wife dropped. dam it

Have a kick ass trip, water is low river is fun

good lookin dog catgirl.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

tripple said:


> Billie Jean just got off her first MFS. This is her place!


Where is the like button?

Dogs have always been a big part of my trips. Billie Jean was awesome out there. Definitely still some puppy in her, but such a lovable goofball. 

I'm not sure how they do it but at least with my dog, when he was still with us, I would watch him carefully and never could find where he pooped. I know he did. And I did some very thorough camp sweeps and never once in four trips he did with us, could find one poop ever. 

He was a very sensitive golden named Malcolm and I know he didn't like anyone watching him. So sensitive that after an inadvertent contact with the wall below Marble (MFS) he ended up with his head in a bucket. We would jokingly call him buckethead, which would make him turn away with his back to us in shame as if he had done something wrong. 

I think he knew to go find someplace so out of the way that we couldn't watch him and no one would ever step in it.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

My buddies dog would pick a spot at the end of the beach and drop two logs (evening and morning) about two feet apart made it easy to find. Unfortunately he picked the far end of the beach from where we grooved so made for a good hike to the disposal


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

This topic is up there with pins n clips. Not likely you gonna change anyone's mind one way or the other. 

That said, I've never liked dogs, and have had many many more bad experiences on the river than good where dogs are concerned. As many people point out in this thread, that's on the owner, not the dog. 

Which is all well and good, except that dog owners mostly seem entitled regarding their dogs. I don't get asked if I'm willing to rescue the dog someone decides to bring along. Am I expected to? 

Like everything else, a live and let live attitude is required. I don't roll up to the boat ramp and start yelling at dogs or owners because I know it isn't reasonable to expect everyone to agree with my views. 

the flip side of that is being sensitive, especially on a river like the rogue. if you are going to move in on a camp, for example, maybe mention the dog. maybe consider someone's partner or kid is scared of dogs. etc. Things most good owners do. 

I still have to camp and boat with dogs. But I'm a lot less grumpy about it if the owners do it right. Part of the problem is I can't tell when I see a dog whether the owners are good or not. I've learned not to have very high hopes where that is concerned...

Guess I'm just a "hater."


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Same response as before... There are plenty of rivers that don't allow dogs.go there and then you a just bitch about people.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool. Nice example of that whole live and let philosophy there oarboatman. 

I guess another way of representing your opinion is "this here river is fer dog people and if youze guys don't like dog feces, pets in yer food, or noise all night, GTFO!" 

I mean, why make an effort to meet anyone half way right? dogs are allowed, therefore only pro-dog people should be there. 

yup, makes total sense to me ...


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I think we should all take a step back from the food bowl

I don't like kids. Never have, never will. Same goes for old people. Get off my damn lawn!!


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

Heated topic obviously. My biggest concern is that dogs don't always understand the environment they are put in by their owners. Obviously they can't understand a safety briefing. However, on more than one occasion, Blossom Bar and the Fish Ladder to name a couple , I have been on a river and had owners or party members losing it after they wrecked and now "Fido" is missing or stranded in a precarious position. Personally, I will no longer risk my life and limb for someone's dog on the river. As that is my position I tell that to anyone I am boating with considering bringing their pup. 
I also find it ironic that the numbers of people on the Rogue and what they do with their feces is heavily regulated, but nothing is ever mentioned about dogs. I have seen a few trips out there this summer with 4 ,or more, dogs in the pod.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually the original topic wasn't heated at all. Are dogs allowed on the Rogue? Pretty simple topic, with a few replies to confirm that they are allowed, bear safety, and tick & poison oak safety info. All the rest are people's heart felt opinions, and could go on ad nauseam. Some folks find well behaved river dogs and their owners to be a positive addition to their river experience, some find it detracts from their experience. Some folks feel the same about small children on the river. Some like peace and tranquility on the river, some like to party and cut loose on their trips. No right or wrong.....just different strokes for different folks. Peace out.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bonus danger: Salmon Poisoning Disease. That was only $2,500 to fix.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Every trip is a bit different when it comes to dogs and kids (same thing in my opinion, and I have both). I've never been on a trip where I didn't have a choice to go, or not, knowing the demographics. True, there have been a couple of moments when I wanted to strangle a dog/kid parent from another trip at the put in/take out, that just hasn't been on a trip that I've been on so far. 

Parents, just put your dog/kid on a leash, and please, pick up their shit.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow you are clearly a bigger more rounded and conginial person than I And we're done here



slickhorn said:


> Cool. Nice example of that whole live and let philosophy there oarboatman.
> 
> I guess another way of representing your opinion is "this here river is fer dog people and if youze guys don't like dog feces, pets in yer food, or noise all night, GTFO!"
> 
> ...


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

probably enough has been said . I like a well mannered dog as I have border collies [working dogs ] they go every where with me on my ranch . they are well mannered they wait for an invatation before approaching a new person or kid . I have seen many river dogs that are the same --great dogs . Most river dogs and paddlers are the same -kind , polite and willing to go the extra mile to help a fellow paddler . I ahve also seen just the oppsite . 2 % of paddlersand dogs . So if I have offended any one and there dog my deepest applogees .


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

How do you divide the cost when there are dogs on the trip? I vote for evenly.

and how do you calculate groover space?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

TriBri1 said:


> How do you divide the cost when there are dogs on the trip? I vote for evenly.
> 
> and how do you calculate groover space?


We have a spreadsheet. Each member estimates how much of the dog they ate and then divide by the total adoption cost. I love rafting with Koreans!!!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Avatard said:


> We have a spreadsheet. Each member estimates how much of the dog they ate and then divide by the total adoption cost. I love rafting with Koreans!!!


I have a dog and girlfriend that I love. I still recommend to friends to leave them both home on multi day trips.
Just got off the rouge, its hot saw a few rattlesnake and have heard of a few friends dogs getting heat stroke in mid summer. Not the best place for pets or KIDS.


----------



## tom f (Nov 27, 2011)

I was on the Rogue this past Thursday through Sunday, without a dog

Saw dogs every day, some camps had several. Saw six or seven bears, but they all stayed on the other side of the river from our camps. 

Also saw dog poop in most camps; the dogs were running loose (including coming up to our camp from a nearby site) and the owners would never have known to clean it up.

One dog had a bottle opener attached to its collar...


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

A Bottle Opener? Oh my! Quick someone.....get me a beer!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

GC Guide said:


> A Bottle Opener? Oh my! Quick someone.....get me a beer!


 The rouge has around 500 people on it per day in the summer. It's a much cleaner KOA with bears, better views and a few more ********. . The biggest mistake you'll ever make these days on a lottery trip is that your "getting away from it all" 
I woke up the second night in our small camp with a old guy fishing and a 9mm . My buddy asked if he could find a better spot and he said no. Fine by me, we blew herb his way and did cannon balls into his prime fishing grounds. Adapt to your surrounding is my motto and for the op bring a dog if you want.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

tom f said:


> I was on the Rogue this past Thursday through Sunday, without a dog
> 
> Saw dogs every day, some camps had several. Saw six or seven bears, but they all stayed on the other side of the river from our camps.
> 
> ...


- I put in on thursday and never saw a single turd. In fact ran it four times in the past three months and clean as can be.My advice is tell your lame azz friends to quit chitin in camps and posting B.S bought the rouge. 
Love that last quote btw, One time I saw a black dude with a basketball, bfd.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

tom f said:


> One dog had a bottle opener attached to its collar...


Genius!!! I'm buying bottle openers for all my dog's collars, never again will I destroy the lip of the bottle or a lighter trying to get to what's inside...


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

I am down the rogue about 20 times a year. I see dogs down there all the time. To be honest I have never ran into a bad dog down there. I have ran into a lot of rude, mean, people. People who leave trash and toilet paper gardens every we're. I think dogs are great on the river. Maybe we should not complain about dogs but about people who dirty are river and its banks.


----------

